# Sony STR-DG910 help with set up and 3D



## Stinger911 (Mar 26, 2011)

My set up is a 73 inch Mitsubishi WD-73638 DLP with Directv DVR, Sony STR-DG910, with a PS 3.

I recently purchased the 3D set up (mitsubishi 3dc-1000) kit and am having issues.
Novice here...

I hooked the Directv dvr, ps3 to the Sony receiver and hooked up the 3D device between the TV and receiver as instructed.
The 3D wont work on the PS3 and it wont even detect it in the settings of the PS3. The 3D seems to work for the regular directv things but not great.

Is my STR-DG910 outdated and not compatible with 3d or something? Do I need to purchase a different receiver that is compatible.

Is it better (or possible) to just hook my ps3, directv directly to the TV and bypass the receiver and just use it for the sound? Would that work better. Can someone tell me how to briefly set up this way if it is better...

Please help as I am stuck here..

Thanks


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

What type of 3D content are you pushing from the PS3?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Stinger911 said:


> My set up is a 73 inch Mitsubishi WD-73638 DLP with Directv DVR, Sony STR-DG910, with a PS 3.
> 
> I recently purchased the 3D set up (mitsubishi 3dc-1000) kit and am having issues.
> Novice here...
> ...


Hello,
Your Sony is not HDMI 1.4 which is the HDMI Standard which includes 3D. Therefore, anything you route through the Sony will not output 3D.

The Mitsubishi kit will work for 3D. The Started Kit came standard with the 738 and 838 Series. However, with the Kit, you should get 3D when you connect 3D enabled Sources directly to your TV. As your AVR will not process 3D, you have no choice but to connect them to the TV. 

The good news is with the PS3, you are losing nothing as the PS3 cannot do 3D and the Lossless Codecs (True HD, DTS HD Uncompressed PCM) simultaneously. And yes you should be able to output via Optical Digital Output from your PS3 and DirecTV Box to your Sony. You just will not have HDMI Switching through the AVR.

Cheers,
JJ


----------

